# Glowrods



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

:idea: I was browsing in a local tackle store recently and came across a surf "Glowrod". It's 9ft, 10-30lb, medium heavy action. It takes 1 'D' size battery in the end that apparently makes the entire rod glow. I was looking for a 9ft rod with these specs, so I bought it for $45. Apparently, they come in different lenghts and power ratings but I have not researched it yet. I thought it may be useful for night fishing, pre-sunrise or after dusk. Not sure if they have stronger rods for big sharks but may be interesting to check out. Anyway, I'm anxious to try it out next time. Anybody used these before?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Interesting. Can you take pics of it in action? Who makes it?


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

justletmein said:


> Interesting. Can you take pics of it in action? Who makes it?


I'll post a report sometime soon.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Berkley Glowstik? X2 on eagerly awaiting your report.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Just one more thing to corrode and quit working in the saltwater environment.

The old school trick is to wrap the top foot or so of your rod with white tape. Whatever lights you are using will make it will shine enough to tell what's going on.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

bigfost said:


> Just one more thing to corrode and quit working in the saltwater environment.
> 
> For $45, I thought it would be worth trying out even if it stops glowing. :rybka:
> 
> The old school trick is to wrap the top foot or so of your rod with white tape. Whatever lights you are using will make it will shine enough to tell what's going on.


BF, have you ever considered writing a book on '1001 surf fishing tips'? :mpd::mpd:


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

He could, and he passes on good info all the time. Mentors like Bigfost are hard to find.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

surfguy said:


> BF, have you ever considered writing a book on '1001 surf fishing tips'? :mpd::mpd:


Funny thing is, I've been saltwater fishing so long, most of what I do, I do without thinking about it. It's not until someone asks a question that the way I do things become a conscious thought.

So, the only way I could write a book would be as a question and answer format. 

Example: when I surf fish, I turn my rods backwards in the rod holders, with the reel facing the water. A guy noticed that in some of my pictures one time and asked me why. In thinking about it, I realized I don't even know why I do it that way. It just evolved somewhere through the years, and it works for me.

Another thing I've learned is that there are lots of ways to do most things. I've noticed a lot of my BTB fishing buddies do things wrong (translation - not the way I do them), but they still manage to catch as many fish as I do, so...............


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

bigfost said:


> Funny thing is, I've been saltwater fishing so long, most of what I do, I do without thinking about it. It's not until someone asks a question that the way I do things become a conscious thought.
> 
> So, the only way I could write a book would be as a question and answer format.
> 
> ...


LOL. Yep, many ways to get the same results.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Glowsticks.....


----------



## jettycowboy47 (Jun 17, 2012)

surfguy said:


> :idea: I was browsing in a local tackle store recently and came across a surf "Glowrod". It's 9ft, 10-30lb, medium heavy action. It takes 1 'D' size battery in the end that apparently makes the entire rod glow. I was looking for a 9ft rod with these specs, so I bought it for $45. Apparently, they come in different lenghts and power ratings but I have not researched it yet. I thought it may be useful for night fishing, pre-sunrise or after dusk. Not sure if they have stronger rods for big sharks but may be interesting to check out. Anyway, I'm anxious to try it out next time. Anybody used these before?


They glow a long time even without batteries. I wouldnt want to use it on the salt as the guides would probably corrode. The one I have is a MH 10 footer-casts nice. Its great for Cats in fresh water. Salt?? I dont know what it would handle.


----------



## skooter2 (May 3, 2011)

I use marine reflective tape near the tip. It's sold in rolls and in packs of squares and rectangles. works extreamly well.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Glow sticks work well bit will born out. They say 12 hrs but commercial chem lights only last about 5 and that's giving them some. White tape with a strip of reflective tape added. Hit it with a light ans it will glow for years. 

Btw bigfost IS the man when it comes to the sand and waves.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Guides and that wont corrode as long as you rinse All your gear with freshwater as soon as you hit the driveway. Anyways of a 45$ rod lasts 4-5 years. I think you got your money worth.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

I finally got time to check it out. It's a Berkely Glowstick 9ft. Takes 3 AAA batteries and the whole rod glows a cool blue. Stays glowing for awhile after you turn it off. Read some reviews on it and everyone likes it. One guy had one for 7 yrs and still going. I stuck on unused Okuma reel on it with 30lb braid. I'll try it out next weekend.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Glow sticks work well bit will born out. They say 12 hrs but commercial chem lights only last about 5 and that's giving them some. White tape with a strip of reflective tape added. Hit it with a light ans it will glow for years.
> 
> Btw bigfost IS the man when it comes to the sand and waves.


If we only got 4-5 hrs out of our glow sticks.....i wouldnt use them either  We buy our chem lights in bulk and dont have a problem getting 8-10 hrs, they outlast anyone in my crew!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Glow sticks in bulk from fleabay. They are a pain in the butt on lighter rods but you can see a line go slack from 100 yards and NOTHING beats seeing one shoot 100 yards out into the surf

On lighter surf rods most of time I use nothing besides clicker and occasional check with headlamp, but I try to stay real close


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

troutless said:


> He could, and he passes on good info all the time. Mentors like Bigfost are hard to find.


X 2


----------



## ratfink (Feb 13, 2012)

Glow sticks are the way to go, there good for a bout a night and no batteries. Oh and theres not gona be a rod that would be appropriate for shark that glow( atleast not anything bigger then 2 ft).


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

jc said:


> Glow sticks in bulk from fleabay. They are a pain in the butt on lighter rods but you can see a line go slack from 100 yards and* NOTHING beats seeing one shoot 100 yards out into the surf*
> 
> On lighter surf rods most of time I use nothing besides clicker and occasional check with headlamp, but I try to stay real close


I haven't seen that happend yet but I bet it's pretty cool to see.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

WHAT said:


> I haven't seen that happend yet but I bet it is pretty cool to see.


Mine always pop off and go flying up, never had them stay on the line and shoot out.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

justletmein said:


> Mine always pop off and go flying up, never had them stay on the line and shoot out.


The big ray I caught 2 weeks ago made the glowstick rocket about 100 yards before I even got up to the rod to tighten down the drag. Sitting underneath it on the beach made it look like a shooting star over our heads!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I love cast baits on long rods and a 5' fish will make the glowstick look like a tracer into the surf when it first picks up a bait, if the glowstick stays on... preferably it drops off

http://extremecoast.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=17360&p=141857&hilit=glowstick#p141857


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

oh yeah, glowsticks shooting out into the darkness, awesome stuff


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Looks like Christmas lights ^^ LOL


----------



## fish4ever (Aug 13, 2005)

*Glow sticks*

I have been using glow sticks in the surf for many years. Like some of the guys said the shorter glowsticks dont seem to last all that long but the 6" and the 8" most of the time will last all night. You can get them in the camping section at walmart. I see you guys attatch them to the line, never tried that before. I have always taped them to the end of the surfrods taking great care to tape them all the way to the end so the line cannot get underneath the stick. I taped them to the rods when we fish for Bull Reds, we always kept our rods 25 paces apart. We always fished with 4 to 8 poles and it was very rare that we tangled lines when we landed our fish. Different colors are fine when the lines are close but when you have them along ways from you the green ones work better than all the rest, trust me I have tried them all. The key when you tape them to the pole is to keep good tension on the line which creates the stickand the pole to lean forward. When a fish bends the pole forward and the drag lets go the glo stick jumps all over. 50 yards away it looks cool as hell. With the tension on the pole even if a fish slacks the line you will notice that the stick stands straight up. It also allows you to see your buddys when they go out into the surf to cast over the bar in the dark. 
For night fishing whether its for sharks or reds it the best tool i have ever used.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

fish4ever said:


> I have been using glow sticks in the surf for many years. Like some of the guys said the shorter glowsticks dont seem to last all that long but the 6" and the 8" most of the time will last all night. You can get them in the camping section at walmart. I see you guys attatch them to the line, never tried that before. I have always taped them to the end of the surfrods taking great care to tape them all the way to the end so the line cannot get underneath the stick. I taped them to the rods when we fish for Bull Reds, we always kept our rods 25 paces apart. We always fished with 4 to 8 poles and it was very rare that we tangled lines when we landed our fish. Different colors are fine when the lines are close but when you have them along ways from you the green ones work better than all the rest, trust me I have tried them all. The key when you tape them to the pole is to keep good tension on the line which creates the stickand the pole to lean forward. When a fish bends the pole forward and the drag lets go the glo stick jumps all over. 50 yards away it looks cool as hell. With the tension on the pole even if a fish slacks the line you will notice that the stick stands straight up. It also allows you to see your buddys when they go out into the surf to cast over the bar in the dark.
> For night fishing whether its for sharks or reds it the best tool i have ever used.


Good points on the color...usually our rods are on the truck, but sometimes we'll run some down the beach, for those we only use the flo green, that color can be seen at distance.

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------

